# Back up camera - guidance lines



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Nope. Quite a few of us are in that boat. I think the 2015s have it...certain early ones have it. I for one never noticed it missing before i bought it despite test driving three different ones at three different dealers. Not that it was enough to change my mind. I've had it on other GM vehicles I drove and I really liked having it. Made parking a Yukon or Silverado crew cab almost easy in very tight downtown parking garage.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

15's have it, before is just a camera.


----------



## gz9gjg (Sep 18, 2014)

Still hoping someone from GM will reply -


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

If they make a software update for it, I'll be first in line


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Different variations of the Grid View are available with different G.M. models. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgE70xPt4as


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

money_man said:


> If they make a software update for it, I'll be first in line
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


I'll be second in line.


----------



## JerTM (Dec 12, 2014)

Just out of curiosity, why are the guidance lines important to you guys? I don't care either way as I very rarely use my camera, typically just to make sure I don't back into the garage wall when parking it.


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

JerTM said:


> Just out of curiosity, why are the guidance lines important to you guys?


Just makes it that much easier backing up if you can have an idea of where the edges of your car are. Most cameras also have the lines that move with the steering wheel so you can gauge how far to turn your wheel. Nice feature and makes it a lot easier backing into a spot with larger cars.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

JerTM said:


> Just out of curiosity, why are the guidance lines important to you guys? I don't care either way as I very rarely use my camera, typically just to make sure I don't back into the garage wall when parking it.


Because the camera is such a wide angle, guide-lines would be helpful to see where the car's actually pointed.

And if there was a software update, I'd show up at the dealer's gate before they opened. I'd bring a deck of cards, because it sounds like it might be a party.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

izzone2000 said:


> Just makes it that much easier backing up if you can have an idea of where the edges of your car are. Most cameras also have the lines that move with the steering wheel so you can gauge how far to turn your wheel. Nice feature and makes it a lot easier backing into a spot with larger cars.


 The Sonic has the Grid but the lines don't move?


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

Not sure about the Sonic or Cruze, but both our families previous cars with backup cameras (Jeep and Audi) has the rotating grid. Thought that was standard by now. Should be if its not.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Or just use your mirrors


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

ChrisWorldPeace said:


> Or just use your mirrors


Actually, since there are no grid lines, I do use my right side mirror to back into my apartment stall at home. But I do use the camera to make sure there's nothing in my way. I'm not conformable with the view that I get with just mirrors or turning my head. Not after the level of visibility I had with my first two cars. Not that the Cruze is bad, it's just all new-ish cars seem like that to me. Backing up is a act of faith without the camera.


----------



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

Software updates? Can only dream


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> 15's have it, before is just a camera.


Hopefully the 2016 Cruze will as well.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Probably reduce the power train warranty to 12 months/12,000 miles by then too.


----------



## passionincar (May 14, 2013)

I believe someone can make a clear sticker with lines in it... well it will not move with your steering wheel but should give you an idea.

Thanks
Hari


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

passionincar said:


> I believe someone can make a clear sticker with lines in it... well it will not move with your steering wheel but should give you an idea.


But then the lines will be there for all modes - like the entertainment system.


----------



## passionincar (May 14, 2013)

lol... i meant on the camera!... its a wide angle camera so the lines will be curved on sticker or do it yourself with an marker.. should work in few tries.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

passionincar said:


> lol... i meant on the camera!... its a wide angle camera so the lines will be curved on sticker.


Let me know when you come up with one. I think the actual lens is about half the size of a dime. Might be hard to position. But if you can make it repel water, you'll have people lining up.


----------



## passionincar (May 14, 2013)

i wish i could make something like that... but i don't think its impossible.


----------



## rajon (Mar 11, 2015)

It is patents guys. There are 3 major players and about 4 minor players in the back up camera industry. Lets call them Company M has extremely good patent protection on the static and dynamic guidelines so not being an M camera means no lines. If MY15 gets them either the licensing fees were paid or company M was sourced. I just picked up a 2014 Diesel and found the little exclamation points that appear on the display to be an amusing patent dodge. 

*source - previous corporate life


----------

